# XML als "Datenbank" für kleine Daten



## Guest (13. Feb 2005)

Guten Abend,

Bin gerade dabei ein kleines Programm in Java zu schreiben und zwar einen kleine Vokabeltrainer.
Da hab ich mich gefragt wo und wie ich die einzelnen Vokabeln am sinnvollsten abspeichere.
Ich hab mir gedacht vielleicht eignet sich dafür XML oder csv???

Ihr seht ja meine Unentschlossenheit
wär toll wenn ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnt
Die Daten der Vokabeln sollten eventuell erweiterbar sein wie z.B. Erstelldatum, Zuordnungsgruppe und vielleicht auch später eine kleine Beschreibung. Aber zuerst möcht ich mal nur das Wort und Übersetzungswort abspeichern.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## foobar (13. Feb 2005)

Xml wäre eine Möglichkeit. Für kleinere Programme wäre HSQLDB auche eine gute Alternative.

http://hsqldb.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2005)

Okay dann schau ich mir das mal an,
Danke


----------

